# CURED IBS-D with Keto DIET!



## alexb (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi all,

First post here, but I thought I need to share my experience with everyone who's suffering from IBS-D...

I've had IBS-D for over 7 years... It started primarily after a few things that happened back to back. First, I got a terrible stomach poisoning in San Francisco, with horrible diarrhea for over a week, THEN, after a bad Pneumonia and FIVE courses of Anti-biotics, my gut was NEVER THE SAME! It progressively got worse, started with more frequent visits to bathroom, then elevated to runs every few days, then daily, then multiple times a day, plus cramps, flatulence, and incredible misery that made me almost entirely work from home as I simply couldn't work in the office anymore.

I did Colonoscopy twice, Endoscopy, no visible sign of a gut disease whatsoever, tried pro-biotics, went on TWO Flagyl routines, then another anti-biotics for Small Bowl bacteria overgrowth, then Viberzi, and after years of trial and error, I essentially gave up as nothing worked. I was on daily Imodium... The ONLY thing that controlled things a little was Olestyr powder (Colestyramine), I had to basically take that before ANY large meals or I'd have to goto the bathroom almost instantly after I had my meal. Oh, and that was one of the other symptoms, mostly I had to goto bathroom after I had a meal.

I also developed haemorrhoids and had to treat them regularly, and also was bleeding and so on (anyone with IBS-D I am sure knows all of the issue).

THEN, in October of 2017 I decided to start losing weight and after a lot of research online I came across Keto diet and a program called Ideal Protein that my brother-in-law completed, as well as two friends and they all lost between 40-60 pounds. That program is a modified Keto diet, that adds more protein to a typical Keto diet (which has more fat than Protein).

I was overweight at 249 pounds at the time, and have been between 238-255 over the last 5-6yrs, with a larger gut but wouldn't call myself Obese as I am 6'2. My Cholesterol, Blood Glucose AND my Liver enzymes were ALL borderline, and depending on the test either above the limit or just below my limit (my HbAc was normal though - so no diabetes). I had fatty liver, with liver 50% larger than normal, although I didn't drink much at all, and my T-levels were low for my age (38yr old Male).

So, I started on Keto diet on Oct. 16th, with a bit more protein than typical Keto diet, I lost 10 pounds in a week, and realized my IBS has improved a lot... then I went to the Ideal Protein local person here (Vancouver), and started on that program, primarily as it helps with the Keto diet with their food substitutes and I was enrolled for free (promotion at the time), so said why not?

*RESULTS*

Results has been nothing short of *miraculous*! As I write this, I have lost 39 pounds, 7 inches off my waiste, my Cholesterol, Blood Glucose level, and Liver enzymes have ALL gone down significantly to normal levels, my testosterone is now in the normal range too (could be higher still). BUT, the MOST AMAZING PART, was that my IBS-D is GONE! GONNNNEEEEEE! I have regular bowel movements like I used to, back 10yrs ago, it is solid, I go 1-2 times a day MAX, and I NEVER have to goto bathroom as soon as I have a meal! I have stopped taking ALL medications, Imodium, etc... and have NEVER FELT better since my late 20s!

The most shocking part was, 3 weeks ago, I came down with bronchitis and bad flu... and was prescribed Z-pack anti-bioitcs for 5 days, that SCARED ME A LOT, I was so afraid that my gut will suffer and will go back to previous state. As over the last 7yrs, EVERYTIME I had to take anti-biotics, I got severe diarrhea after the FIRST DOSE and it continued for 2-3 weeks after I started taking them... then would go back to regular IBS-D symptoms... this time however, NOTHING, ZILCH... my stool got a bit softer but it just went back to normal almost immediately. I did take Florastor during and probiotics after, but I used to that always during such treatments with no impact.

Now... WHY this is happening? How did it cure my IBS-D? I have no idea, but let's examine what I eat, and see if together we can figure this out?

*How soon did IBS-D improve?*

I wish I tracked it better to know for sure. It was just a side effect of the diet, so I wasn't planning for things to improve so didn't track exactly when IBS-D stopped, BUT, I can say I noticed differences within 2 weeks.

*What I don't eat?*

The diet is very strict, I do NOT eat, ANY CARBS like Sugar, Pasta, Bread, Rice, Potatoes, etc... NO DAIRY, NO Alcohol, NO starchy vegetables, NO fruits (sugar), NO processed meat, NO coke/pop, Not even beans.

*What do I eat?*

Eggs, Meat, Chicken, Fish, with TONS of Vegetables like Lettuce, Peppers, Mushrooms, Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Celery, Cauliflower Rice, and similar vegetables. I use Olive oil and Grapeseed oil for cooking, don't mind adding more oil to food than I used to, and use hot sauce and TONS of Herbs for flavor. Plus, some Ideal protein food substitute (low carb, high protein Chips, Bars, Drinks), and some low carb nuts, Olives, here or there for snacks.

Almost ALL home made, I occasionally eat out and have Steaks with no potato, or lettuce wrap Burgers, or Green Salad with Chicken when I am out.

*Supplements?*

On Keto diet you MUST use supplements, I take the following: Multi-Vitamin, CalMag, Pottasium, Omega-3, and I've also used some Liver cleanse and Probiotics here or there.

*How does it work? How does it make you feel?*

When you stop taking carbs, your body stops producing Insulin, it will STOP using Glucose as primary fuel source, and will instead use FAT and turns it into Ketones that are used instead of Sugar/Glocose for fuel, and specially for brain function. This transition takes one week to 10 days, during this time the body will deplete your Glocose reserve called Glycogen and then switch over to Fat/Ketones, that's why the first week people lose 7-10 pounds quickly.

The FIRST WEEK is hard! You may get headaches on the 3rd day, as brain is starving for sugar, and you will have some cravings, weird taste in your mouth, etc... BUT, AFTER you're done and the Keto transition has happened you feel GREAT. You'll have tons of energy and essentially would NEVER FEEL HUNGRY, no joke, even I am doing about 1500 calories a day only. Why? As when you're in Ketosis, as soon as your body needs fuel it goes to your fat reserves for food, since it's already in Keto, and does NOT need an intake of Sugar for fuel, that's why it works so well to lose weight, and why it was the easiest diet I've ever been on (after the first week), since you're simply not hungry!

*Will it last if you go back to regular diet?*

Maybe... will soon find out when I reach my weight goal in 3-4 weeks. As reference, I did cheat a little during Xmas and specially NYE that I ate a massive buffet, alcohol, dairy, etc... although still kept carbs low (but did have desserts, and drinks) and nothing happened. Felt the same, bowel movement the same.

After this experience, and a lot of research, I am 100% certain that I will NOT go back to old ways of eating, while you can't stay on Keto forever (I love rice and some nice bread), I will 100% cut back on Carbs when I am done with this diet. Only then I can confirm if IBS would come back... but I think the combination of lack of Sugar feeding some enzymes or bacteria, AND more Fibre in my diet (never have had this much vegetables), has somehow changed my gut in a way that IBS-D is completely gone. I may also have some food allergies that I may not know, so when I am gonna go back to my regular diet, will start slow and introduce different food in stages to see if I react to any of them (dairy, alcohol, bread, gluten, etc...), OR it could be that my Liver wasn't working right, or that my weight loss has helped some organs work better... not sure?!

I sure hope this experience could help others learn and maybe use similar strategies to combat this horrific condition that most doctors have NO CLUE ABOUT (have seen a dozen idiots with no idea on how to cure it)... ask me anything you want and I will login every day or so if you have any questions.

PS. I do NOT work for Ideal Protein, or promote their program. I actually started off on my own, and you can literally do everything above without entering into any specific diet, as long as you supplement, and be as strict as the program is

Cheers!


----------



## bb322 (Feb 1, 2018)

That's great that you've had success with the ketogenic diet. The ketogenic diet is known to improve all sorts of diseases/health issues. I've been following it on and off for years. I wonder if I followed it consistently for a significant period of time (like 6 months - a year) that it would resolve my gut issues. I am not able to eat many vegetables (especially cruciferous ones and ones high in fodmaps) at the moment. I believe that the ketogenic diet helps to improve the gut biome by eliminating a lot of foods that the bad bacteria feed off of - grains, starches, sugars, etc. as well as the anti-inflammatory properties of the diet that help to heal the gut.


----------



## GBFreek (Jun 17, 2017)

Alex, great post and great background on what you are doing. As you stated, Keto really can not be maintained forever. Ill be curious as you add back in foods if you find a specific culprit, or if you stay keto, if you eventually develop the random ibs flare ups that so many cant shake.

Keep us posted.


----------

